# calais warning



## peppers (Aug 18, 2009)

calais warning        migrant gangs are targeting uk tourists near the ferry port ,many being robbed at knifepoint french police are advising tourists to keep windows and doors locked until in the safety of the ferry port for more info google search calais migrant gangs


----------



## 888dee (Aug 18, 2009)

have read a number of different reports none of which would encourage you into the area...

is it time the UK borders were closed?


----------



## BedfordMJ (Aug 18, 2009)

It's a shame I used to quite like Calais guess now everyone is trying to get into the land of milk and honey.


----------



## Yogihughes (Aug 18, 2009)

Just read that the UK has GIVEN 3/4 of a billion (£750 million) to Afghanistan in recent times.
I can't help thinking that it might be time for this government (whoever is in power) to start changing their priorities of just where our Tax gathered money goes in the future.


----------



## peppers (Aug 18, 2009)

New Rover said:


> Just read that the UK has GIVEN 3/4 of a billion (£750 million) to Afghanistan in recent times.
> I can't help thinking that it might be time for this government (whoever is in power) to start changing their priorities of just where our Tax gathered money goes in the future.



it will always be the a'#'hole of the world


----------



## Pipps and Co (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh hell, if I had read this before our hols I wouldn't have wanted to go!! As it transpired my other half had a bit of a 'lie in' at our (lovely much recommended aire in Arques) as a result we didn't have time to stop to do some 'last minute' shopping in Calais and drove straight to the tunnel terminal--after reading these reports I am so glad we did!! For once--and only once-he was right!!!!


----------



## Dezi (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,
For many years now we have done our shopping before we get anywhere near to the channel ports. We find that many of the larger hypermarkets, such as Super U or  Leclerc, are just as cheap. As for stopping near a port do NOT do it. If we have an early morning ferry, or arrive late, we either stay within the port area of drive 30/40 K before bedding down. It just aint worth it, the GB sticker on the back is a dead giveaway, or it might be the shorts, sandals & socks I wear
Dezi


----------



## jayeastanglia (Aug 19, 2009)

its been know for several months now that calais is a no go area even late at night let alone daytime..some of the gangs/immigrants are know to lay in the road stopping trafic and other board the vehicle to  get on the ferry..happen a lot to lorry's


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 19, 2009)

Just came through Calias on Monday.  Had gone to the large shopping centre at the Tunnel and then on to the ferry.  Saw no gangs or warlords so would take some of the above posts with a pinch of salt.  To be fair this was mid day and possibly a bit early for the low life.

For interest, fuel was considerably cheaper in Belgium, but take all the drinking water you can.  My 9 lt pack in France cost me 1.07 euros, but was 8 euros in Belgium.  I appreciate the tap water is drinkable but SHMBO has been indoctrinated to believe you only drink bottled water.

10 out of 10 to P&O.  A day early and they took us on with no problems and no extra charges.  Just went to the port office and asked


----------



## bevo (Aug 19, 2009)

*calais*

iv'e stopped on cite europe car park on numerous occasions, no problems at all.
 there was always lots of fellow motorhomers there at the same time(safety in numbers).
 i'll be there again next month.


----------



## t&s (Sep 18, 2009)

if we have to wait overnight at calais we use the cityeurope camping car parking area 
it is in direct view of the police station at the other end of the parking area
we have never had any problems there other than we have to wait untill 8.30 for the bread shop to open
the aliens keep away from areas near the police


----------



## barryd (Sep 19, 2009)

On our last couple of nights at the end of August we wildcamped at Cap Blanc Nez just a few miles south down the coast from Calais (20 min to the ferry).  Its a lovely area.  Take the coast road south and drive up to the Cap, on the left is what looks like a gated private road to a restaurant and communications tower.  Plenty of places to stay there, very quiet and felt very safe with fantastic views out to sea and over the Cap.  Bit exposed though if the weather is bad.  We trundled into Calais for a look around on the scooter and it seemed ok to me.  Loads of vans on the Aires and around the port.  I wouldnt choose to stay there though for the same reasons I wouldnt stay in any busy town or port as we like to be away from it all.  Never saw any dodgy, knife wielding nastys.


----------



## lynnian (Sep 19, 2009)

*Calais migrants*

we traveled back through Calais centre to port around 9 pm 30/08/09 streets were deserted. Never had any problems. We have seen a few people that may be migrants in the past walking down the side of A16 heading to Calais and a couple heading down fence at side of Cite europe motorhome parking area toward tunnel terminal earlier this year. Always felt safe even HWMBO felt ok and she is normally on edge.


----------



## l77 tuf (Sep 20, 2009)

a bit of advice and please read and take note 


1 
stay with people who are english even if you not a clue who they are cos if english number plate they speak the same lingo as you

2 
take no notice about all the rumours about people trying to take your van of you 

3
we have 2 children when we we travel and its as safe as bricks/morter when we are there trust me 

4
 we travel every yr  for the past 3 yrs over to france and stay in calais and not payed for a aire so you know were we stay and there must be 100 english motorhome with us 

5

stay were there is english please just listen to someone who is a traveller with childen i know i do it in august/september 


pm me if you want any more advice dont LISTEN TO BULL XXXX cos thats all it is  from peoples mouths


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Sep 20, 2009)

What about us Scots?


----------



## waggi (Sep 21, 2009)

We shipped out on 29/8 at silly o'clock and got into calais early doors,we went exploring and found a big car park over looking the small harbour with approx 50-60 vans on it of all nationality,parked up(broke the internal door handle) and went to sleep with one eye open.(with no need).Got up later and moved forward in between 2 brits,the ones on our left were 2 ladies with a disabled child that had been there for 3 nights and have done the same for the past several years without feeling threatened.We came back there to have some tea before catching the ferry back with still no problems.Before returning to calais we went to the citie de europe parked with all the other motorhomes and caravans secured the van with door straps and so went shopping still no probs.Did see on the way out of the shopping centre towards calais over on the left is some scrub land with 6 or 7 maybe imigrants walking across it.Apart from these that was all we saw of anybody that resembles imigrants.(including getting a bit lost around the back streets of calais.Were off there again in november and will check it out again.


----------



## Belgian (Sep 21, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> What about us Scots?


... and Belgians, Dutch ? (most happen to speak the lingo too !)


----------



## Belgian (Sep 21, 2009)

In the news here today:
Tomorow (Tuesday) French police will have a general cleaning up of illegals
(most Afghan and Iraqis, hoping for a passage to the UK) who are 'wildcamping' in the Calais area. . It will look  safer around Calais.
Maybe the problems will shift then to Belgium I fear


----------



## italiano (Sep 22, 2009)

*Calais*

My opinion has always been and still is that you park somewhere and don't feel safe then move no matter what, we go over 2 or 3 times a year and we are off again sunday 27, i have never had any qualms re. staying in Calais i personally think its one of the safest aire one could use. Now i'm going to perhaps upset some of you, but and this is the truth, my niece's husband in Bologna(Italy) is a law deputy, and most of the robberies and petty crime in the area are committed by low life italians who then put the blame on immigrants, the same applies to France, my french is not bad, and if you think about it the immigrants are all muslims, their religion absolutely forbids stealing. The ones you got be aware of are the egiptians/libyans/ and moroccans,and now worse still the romanians, and statistics show that most of the crimes committed along the Spanish coast  now is attributed to these races.Please note i do not condone what they are doing ie. risking their lives trying to get to GB. After all i'm an immigrant myself of 43 years, but may add no an illigal one.


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 23, 2009)

italiano said:


> and if you think about it the immigrants are all muslims, their religion absolutely forbids stealing. The ones you got be aware of are the egiptians/libyans/ and moroccans,and now worse still the romanians, and statistics show that most of the crimes committed along the Spanish coast  now is attributed to these races.



I agree, this statement did need thinking about.

Let's see now. Muslims are OK because they don't steal.

Egyptians, Libyans Moroccans are a bunch of criminals and you have to watch them.


Funny, I thought most of the people of those three countries were Muslims.

Alf Garnett alive and well I see.


----------



## maingate (Sep 23, 2009)

Italiano is basically right and Mr Lee seems to have little or no knowledge of the Muslim world.

After working in a lot of countries in the Near East and Middle East, I have nothing but the highest regard for some Muslims and would not trust others as far as I could spit them.

Being a Muslim does not mean you are immune to the pressures of life and human nature is human nature.

If you want kindness and help from a stranger, you will get it in abundance from a true Muslim.

If you go to Egypt Mr Lee you can buy 4000 year old artefacts at very reasonable prices. Its best to wait a few minutes though for the paint to dry first.


----------



## John H (Sep 23, 2009)

And your point is...? The reality is that there are criminal elements in ALL communities and that no one country, religion or race has a monopoly. It is a fact of life that many of those who have nothing, when faced with those who have (to them) untold riches are tempted to try to redress the balance. If anyone says that they would not be tempted to do the same if they were in that situation then they are lying. This is not to condone theft or criminality of any kind but this thread is going down a very dangerous path by attempting to blacken the image of whole countries by the actions of a few. Incidentally, some of the most welcoming, honest and delightful people I have ever come across have been on my frequent trips to the Middle East (especially in Syria) and also Romania. Lets have a bit of proportion, eh?


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 25, 2009)

maingate said:


> Italiano is basically right and Mr Lee seems to have little or no knowledge of the Muslim world.
> 
> After working in a lot of countries in the Near East and Middle East, I have nothing but the highest regard for some Muslims and would not trust others as far as I could spit them.



My point was maingate, that to stereotype entire races or religions on the basis of the behaviour of a very small minority is extremely unfair. 
Equally uniformed would be to denigrate all soccer fans throughout the world or all British people just on the basis of the behaviour of a relatively small band of soccer hooligan thugs belonging to one or two English clubs. 

I spent three months in Morocco and had no concerns or bad experiences that could be related to the honesty or otherwise of Moroccans even though we spent a fair amount of that time wildcamping. Whether or not stupid tourists willingly part with their money for fakes is merely a measure of the tourists' greed rather than a reflection on the honesty of the vendor.


----------



## frostybow (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Julie798 (Sep 25, 2009)

*tunnel*

Earliar this year we went to uk through the tunnel, while we were waiting on the car park a forign woman approached my hubby and asked would he take her through to uk in the van, he declined


----------



## frostybow (Sep 27, 2009)

we have never had a problem there but never tempt fate


----------



## missmoneypenny (Nov 10, 2009)

*Calais*

Came back through Calais early September. Security at the port is high and there was no sign of the usual people lurking around the approach roads. Of course it's sensible to take care, but we had no problems. We were pulled over for a security check where the interior of the van was checked for hidden people.......The port officials want to know where you stopped last before the ferry too....


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 10, 2009)

Came back in August and MH was searched.  Came across last week and nobody paid any interest, just drove on.

Was in Calais the previous day and no sign of attempted illegals but to be fair we spent very little time.  Perhaps the French clearance of the camp site has had an effect.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 10, 2009)

shortcircuit said:


> Was in Calais the previous day and no sign of attempted illegals but to be fair we spent very little time.  Perhaps the French clearance of the camp site has had an effect.



It certainly has ! This troop moved to Belgium and is now re-exported to France (with a paper asking to leave the country within 5 days). Here we go again.


----------



## ajs (Nov 10, 2009)

.

 every time i see the title of this fred pop up on my puter 
i think its a advert for a viagra substitute...


 regards 
aj


----------

